# DISCUSS: Best South-Asian Skyline?



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

I'm from South-Asia and all the states here are developing states which means most of them are somewhat on par with each other when it comes to infrastructural development. The four countries in this region that can boast skylines are Bangladesh, India, Pakistan and Sri Lanka. Let's discuss as to which city has the best skyline and which has the potential to develop into the best.

Also, for reference, below is a list of cities in South Asia with the number of high-rise buildings (35m+) in them.

Mumbai - 2300
Delhi - 1805
Dhaka - 1521
Karachi - 1503
Lahore - 1185
Chittagong - 630
Kolkata - 627
Islamabad - 621
Chennai - 620
Pune - 555
Faisalabad - 521
Bangalore - 511
Hyderabad - 462
Gurgaon - 223
Multan - 196
Kochi - 139
Trivandrum - 138
Kanpur - 120


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Dhaka, Bangladesh*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Colombo, Sri Lanka*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Mumbai, India*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Karachi, Pakistan*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Gurgaon, India*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Islamabad, Pakistan*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Bangalore, India*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Delhi, India*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Noida, India*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Lahore, Pakistan*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Kolkata, India*


























[/url]


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Chennai, India*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

So here's my ranking.

1. *Bangalore:*
Yes, it may not be the densest skyline but it's the most eye-catching in the lot. Even though the tallest building in the city is just 128m high, it makes for a nice skyline. All the buildings are iconic and don't clash too much with the environment.

2. *Colombo:*
Considering how less than 200 buildings in this city are above 200m, this city's skyline is amazing. With the twin towers as the most iconic towers in the city, Colombo shows serious potential.

3. *Mumbai:*
The financial and commercial capital of South-Asia's skyline is quite similar to Hong Kong in the 80s. About a decade ago, it's skyline was full of concrete eyesores but it's come a long way since then. With 2 supertalls under construction and several unique skyscrapers already dominating it's dense skyline, Mumbai truly has potential to become one of the world's best skylines.

4. *Islamabad:*
You may say that i'm biased towards my own city and you're partially correct but hear me out. Islamabad didn't have any buildings above 100m up until 2013. Now it has 4 with several others approved. It also has a few 200m+ towers proposed and under construction. Taking into account that it's the least populated city in the lot (just shy of a million people), Islamabad's doing well. It can even break into the top 3 and make a name for itself if it keeps this up.

5. *Gurgaon:*
I was having this mental battle between Noida and Gurgaon. I chose Gurgaon because of it's iconic towers. The DLF Tower certainly is iconic. Considering this city's been developed recently, i'm impressed. It has potential to compete with many skylines across the world.

6. *Karachi*
Karachi has the potential to be right up there on the top but the only problem is it just doesn't have a distinct skyline. The city barely has a handful of towers above 100m with the tallest being 120m tall. Now this is the 2nd largest city in the world so one should expect a bit more from it. If it can develop a distinguishable CBD with high rises and two or three supertalls, I don't see why it can't be one of the best in the world.

7. *Noida:*
The difference between Noida and Gurgaon is that Noida doesn't have any distinct towers to identify itself. It's a cluster of identical residential/commercial buildings.

8. *Dhaka:*
I was planning on putting Dhaka in the top 5 but it's problem is similar to that of Karachi's. The only difference is that Karachi has a mix of old and new towers to identify itself. Dhaka lacks that.

9. *Delhi:*
Technically, Gurgaon and Noida are part of Delhi's metropolitan area but they're considered different so I count them as such.
Delhi doesn't have many tall buildings. Period. But the view in Connaught Place does show that it has potential. Hopefully, we'll see some more of it in the future.

10. *Kolkata:*
Bottom of the list and rightly so. Kolkata has potential but lacks both density and aesthetics. All the towers there look dilapidated and downright ugly. Could do with a CBD makeover.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^^ Hmm interesting topic. But Delhi is a historical city.. Skyscrapers are not permitted in Delhi. So you should exclude Delhi from such lists.

Mumbai's skyline is basically under construction. From '_no skyscrapers (200m+)_' in 2010.. this city will have 50+ completed skyscrapers by 2020.

Some more good photos of *Mumbai / Bombay* here - http://postimg.org/gallery/62tdafji/39d650d7/


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

> 9. Delhi:
> Technically, Gurgaon and Noida are part of Delhi's metropolitan area but they're considered different so I count them as such.
> Delhi doesn't have many tall buildings. Period. But the view in *Connaught Place* does show that it has potential. Hopefully, we'll see some more of it in the future.


I wish tall buildings were allowed in and around Connaught Place.









Pic courtesy : wikipedia


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

Pals_RGB said:


> I wish tall buildings were allowed in and around Connaught Place.


I agree. Although, they could extend the height limit to a maximum of 100m. That would be enough. It's already a very nice view to look at.


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

kolkata has many high rises coming up in and around new city and has huge potential.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Chennai, India*


Chennai views from ECR by VinTN, on Flickr









Source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/104386889









Source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/104819428









Link


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Next Page ---->


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Mangalore, India*

Copyright Avi Mangalore


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Hyderabad, India*









Copyright Rohit Pareek









Copyright Eswar Sunil Photography

Copyright of *Scott E. Kingsbury;*

























*Source*


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Kochi - Ernakulam, India*

Copyright Vjkrishn



























--->


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

^^ Nice picrures. Hyderabad looks nice. The rest still have that 80s mumbai feel to them.


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

Mumbai , india
photocopyright i2n2



















source

photocopyright coolguyz


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

I think Mumbai takes the cake on this one kay:

Mumbai, Panorama - Skyline by blafond, on Flickr

Mumbai, Panorama - Skyline by blafond, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Mumbai, India*


WP_20141116_16_23_06_Raw__highres--1-1 by whosane_1020, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Dhaka, Bangladesh
শহরবন্দী মেঘ by [
url=https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/]BACHCHA POLAPINE[/url], on Flickr

6217617075_fef4936216_o by rabidabid, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Mumbai, India*









Mumbai by Sajid Ahmed, on 500px


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Colombo, Sri Lanka*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

karachi


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8183/8414479810_e746b39e22_b.jpg


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

3 skyscraper u/c 2 completed in this area of Khi


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Mumbai, India*


WP_20141116_18_25_20_Raw__highres-12 by who.sane, on Flickr









Postcard from India : Bandra reclamation, Mumbai by atul_astro, on Flickr









Source


IMG_8634_0203 by rahuls_sh, on Flickr


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Kolkata, India*


Rajarhat by Bidyut's flicker, on Flickr


Untitled by The Crazy Galary, on Flickr
Source











Kolkata by n20sky1, on Flickr


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Bangalore, India*


DJI KSLTA CLUB by airrgb, on Flickr


DJI WTC Sunrise by airrgb, on Flickr


DJI Iscon by airrgb, on Flickr


DJI Iscon sky by airrgb, on Flickr


DJI WTC by airrgb, on Flickr


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Islamabad


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Islamabad


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4a/PRC_Towers_and_PNSC_Building_Karachi.jpg


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-5pTNlRzVGLM/UtktwxRjt9I/AAAAAAAAEEg/dZ5TIVKs-CE/w1024-h683/Awesome%2BPicture%2Bof%2BOcean%2BTower.jpg


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Karachi*



m.sohaib98 said:


> https://500px.com/photo/138908099/t...l-ashraf?ctx_page=1&from=user&user_id=2934311
> 
> 
> *credits: Satish Malani *











*credit: Satish Malani*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Cox's Bazar- lots of projects going on 

Cox's Bazaar Beach by Kamal Rahim, on Flickr


Cox's Bazaar Under Construction by Kamal Rahim, on Flickr


Cox's Bazar skyline at night by Faisal Shourov, on Flickr


----------



## Reve Ahmad (Feb 5, 2015)

*Pemandangan Jernih dari Ciputra World II Jakarta
By Arief S.W.
*








*Source:*
http://photos-c.ak.instagram.com/hp.../e35/12346244_543309935825761_298172676_n.jpg


----------



## agoragk (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Reve Ahmad said:


> *Pemandangan Jernih dari Ciputra World II Jakarta
> By Arief S.W.
> *
> 
> ...


Beautiful but that's Southeast Asia. Generally South Asia refers to the Indian subcontinent. Except perhaps Mumbai (even that'd be a little exaggeration), the rest of the South Asian cities still need a decade or two more to catch up with Southeastern skylines


----------



## Reve Ahmad (Feb 5, 2015)

Sorry, wrong post forum. Tq


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Rising skyline of Mumbai. This is worli area in the southern part of the city.


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Karachi*


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Karachi*


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Karachi* new highrises and skyscrapers


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Dhaka, Bangladesh*

Dhaka by ASaber91, on Flickr


Dhaka by ASaber91, on Flickr


Dhaka skyline by Faisal Syed, on Flickr


1.kawran bazar, -Dhaka by Adnan Adi, on Flickr


capital by raihan sayeed, on Flickr


Night view of Dhaka City by Mirza Mahmud, on Flickr


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*regina mills * please don't post ugly pictures


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

residential skyline of Karachi

*scroll to right*


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Karachi


----------



## AnmolSingh (Jun 14, 2012)

Mumbai


Coolguyz said:


> The sunsets are getting gorgeous as summer sets in
> 
> cc http://iconosquare.com/p/1190590715723293855_8901064
> 
> ...


----------



## AnmolSingh (Jun 14, 2012)

Delhi



Suncity said:


> photos copyright *AirPano*.
> 
> Do check out their awesome panoramas of Delhi (and Jaipur).
> 
> ...


----------



## AnmolSingh (Jun 14, 2012)

Bangalore



maddyvoldy said:


> Source


----------



## AnmolSingh (Jun 14, 2012)

Kolkata



Suncity said:


> photo copyright Indochem Agrovet


----------



## AnmolSingh (Jun 14, 2012)

Gurgaon (Delhi NCR)









CC-The metro rail guy twitter page









Copyright: trashhead00[


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Karachi*

Combination of Colonial buildings as well as modern highrises


----------



## AnmolSingh (Jun 14, 2012)

Mumbai



Coolguyz said:


> cc http://iconosquare.com/p/1207172383532599379_1099972001
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Lahore, Pakistan*


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Karachi*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Dhaka, Bangladesh


Dhaka 21st March by ASaber91, on Flickr


Dhaka 21st March by ASaber91, on Flickr


Dhaka 21st March by ASaber91, on Flickr


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Terrible pictures. hno:


----------



## Chota_Shakeel (May 22, 2015)

Only Mumbai in South Asia has what one would call a "skyline"


----------



## Chota_Shakeel (May 22, 2015)

Mumbai



_Forum_ said:


> Some random shots from the recent visit to Mumbai





Coolguyz said:


>





jinka sreekanth said:


> Awesome aerial view of skyline of mumbai.
> 
> All credits to *pranshu dubey* from pixeldo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Islamabad,Pakistan*


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

*Thane*,India










source


----------



## AnmolSingh (Jun 14, 2012)

Mumbai



Pals_RGB said:


> Photo copyright: Pixeldo.com


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

Originally posted by *World8115* in Lancohills thread

*Hyderabad*,India


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

originally posted by* kailash9999* in Hyderabad city scapes thread

*Hyderabad*,India


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

originally posted by *India101* in palaiseRoyal thread

*mumbai*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Karachi* 



> *sharing from Mehfil e Pakistan *


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Karachi*



> *from mehfil-e-Pakistan*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Residential skyline of karachi*



> scroll >>>


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Karachi*



abidi2009 said:


> 5th April


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

photocopyright Wilford Machado


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

jinka sreekanth said:


> originally posted by *India101* in palaiseRoyal thread
> 
> *mumbai*


This thread should be changed to Mumbai skyline thread, it's the only real skyscrapercity in South Asia. Rest are lowrise/midrise skylines


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

It is really nice to see all city scapes of south Asia Dhaka, Colombo, Karachi, Lahore, Islamabad, Kolkata,Noida ,Gurgaon and Hyderabad in One thread.It is midrise or highrise really dont matter.Thread may be changed to south Asia city scapes.


----------

